# Bad reactions to Clindamycin?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Might be I got a bad batch.

Two seperate Pigeons, both appear to have had bad reactions to Clincamycin.


I was out of Enroflaxyn, elected to use the Clindamycin instead.


Each was on it for two days, bad response began a few hours after first dose...bad response ended the day after I stopped.


Got my Enroflaxyn in, both continueing to improve now.


Anyone else seen any possibly bad reactions to Clindamycin?



Actually - there may have been a third one a few months ago - thgis one had been doing fine, strong, healthy, spirited, but, suspected of a refractory salmonella...thought I would try Clindamycin, and, he went down, and then died after being on it a week or so. This Clindamycin came from my Vet.


The other stuff, I got on the internet.


I am scared to use it now.



Phil
Lv


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Phil, I just posted in Robin's thread about Clindamycin I have used it about half a dozen times with good uneventful results, could be a bad batch? No explanation for the other bird. What kind of dosing are you using. 

Karyn


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad Dr Pleban hasn't called me back yet... maybe she will have some information about adverse reactions to clindamycin. 
I will ask her and report when I find out.

I'll also ask her to suggest anything else that Velvet might be taking in the meantime (we were getting some progress with TMS until he started scratching that eye)...


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Phil,

I also have used clindamycin without incident. What kind of symptoms are you seeing?

Jennifer


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Phil, here is the kind my vet prescribed:

http://www.antirobe.com/Antirobe.aspx?species=FL&drug=AN&sec=100

It was the liquid, Antirobe Aquadrops.

Karyn


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I just talked to Velvet's vet, and she is aware of some birds tolerating clindamycin poorly, but to her knowledge, adverse reactions aren't common.
She said that intolerance of it is unpredictable, and you find out when you try it...

I'm glad your birds were able to recover from the intolerance...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I had never heard anything but positive reports for Clindamycin.


The two Pigeons who appeared to have bad reactions to it, one, is a PPMV Pigeon who I have had about two months now, who was really far gone on arrival, and who has improved greatly but seemed to me to show some lingering Bacterial issues, and, I was out of Enroflaxyn.

Anyway, within a few hours of giving him the Clindamycin, he lost his appetite, and got into frantic pacing and thrashing and falling over - none of which had been elements in his Histoy prior.

I gave the Clindamycin a second day, and, these appearent reactions persisted...as well as that he seemed oblivious to being spoken to and was not interested in eating or being fed.


I stopped the Clindamycin, and, he was back to his old self on day three then, standing well, trying to peck, showing interest in being spoken to or interacted with, asking to be fed.


The other one, is a Squeaker, who is sort of not thriving, and, I had addressed a Canker issue and it cleared up, and, the Clindamycin seemed to knock their legs out so they could not stand, and to cause them to become listless generally.

After two days of that, we stopped the Clindamycin, and they are standing and walking again.


Got my Enroflaxyn in so will be using that.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, post all of the pertinent info on the package and the dosing, maybe something will turn up. Never heard that one before...

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Package is - 

'Aquatic Clindamycin'
150 mg. 50 count
Capsules, USP

Disributed by Acquatic Pharmacy, Anderson Island, Wa. 98303
Capsules are seperable, and contain white powder.



I reconned dosage to be as 100 mG/k, PO, QD...as per my Avian Formulary.


The two Pigeons in question are on the small and light side, ( about 200 Grammes ) and, so their dose for 24 hours, was onto about 20 mG ( or 1/5th of the contents of a Capsule ) in a Solution ( ie: dissolved in about 1 cC of tepid Water, and, tubed in ).


Might be the meds are from communist red china, and are maybe not quite right, as so much if not everything is, from there...and, are re-packaged by Acquatic Labs with whatever innocence or cynicism.


I will call them on Monday if I can get a Telephone Number for them.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Phil, the UPS marking on the label, United States Pharmacopeia, means that the meds have to pass certain rigorous standards to include this marking. I think there would be a good deal of trouble involved for a company to mark their product this way without it being true. Please do look into it and keep us informed, but still puzzled about the other bird where the med came from your vets. All in all, quite odd.

Karyn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... I sure don't see a thing wrong with the dosage, but it certainly sounds like the bad effects were due to the drug. I've always gotten mine from the vet on a case basis and it's always been the liquid stuff, never had a problem. Maybe the "aquatic" version for fishtanks isn't a good formulation for use in pigeons orally--we'd have to find somebody who knows that stuff...

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Had to see my Vet today for an emergency thing...anyway, mentioned to him my tentative observation on what seemed to me to have been two Pigeons each with seperate kinds of conditions, having bad reactions to Clindamycin.


He made a gesture, and a facial expression as if to say "Shudder, oh yes, horrid!" or more or less as that.

we got onto other things I he left the room and I did not get to press him for details.


A savvy Vet Tech then brought me some meds I needed, and, I asked her "What about Clindamycin for Pigeons, when oral, and used as a systemi9c?"

She said "Horrible, not for the Columbiforms...no good, will kill them or make bad consequences."

I said, "What about for topical conditions?"

She said "Okay for that, but not for systemic/oral..."

I said "Okay...thanks..."


I will see about finding out more when I can...but, that's the update so far.


What I gather, is that for some few Avian Species, m-a-y-b-e, Clindamycin can be alright, but, for most Aves, and the Columbiforms in particular, it is not good, and should be avoided for oral/systemic administrations...though may be used for topical conditions.



Phil
Lv


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting, I have never heard that before, or read notations to this. I will ask my vet next time I am in about whether he has ever heard about this fact in the literature or at any lectures concerning pigeons and Clindamycin.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I will find out more with hard detailed questions, next time I see my Vet...today we had the Patient we had in hand, and, my interest in the Clindamycin was a sub-set brachiaiton from the larger matter at hand, just as he was about to leave the room to gather up some Meds I did not have.

After that, he was onto the next Pilgrim or other...so...


----------

